# Need a jam roly poly recipe WITHOUT suet !



## cas

I need to find a recipe for jam roly poly pudding that doesn't contain suet, but tastes just as good ... 


thanx


----------



## Andy M.

It looks like every recipe on the internet calls for a suet crust.  Do you have a recipe WITH suet that you have used in the past?  You could substitute another fat, such as vegetable shortening, in place of the suet and go from there.


----------



## cas

thanx that would b great ,,,, 

do i use the same amount of fat/butter to suet?


----------



## Andy M.

I'd try that as a starting point.  I'd go for vegetable shortening over butter.


----------

